

Who is hiring? (Intern Edition) - nchuhoai

I'm sure plenty of HN readers are excellent college students and looking for an exiting position at a small startup and while there are some good resources out there, I thinkthis would be a good opportunity to connect startups and interested interns. I for myself had the great opportunity to work at Apture this past summer and I am looking for a similar experience this semester. I know a lot of us get lured into Google/Amazon etc. with the big bucks (in the end we are all just poor college students), but I'm sure smaller startups can just be as competitive.
======
spicyj
Khan Academy (Mountain View) is hiring:

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 117 million times.
We're just getting started feeding this data we're collecting back into the
product to help our users learn more ([http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-
khan-academy-is-using-mac...](http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-khan-academy-
is-using-machine-learning-to-assess-student-mastery.html)). If you're
interested in data, analytics, and education, this is a dream gig.

Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.
We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
zackzackzack
Potentiality useful advice for those seeking to apply to Khan for an
internship (from a functional language college kid who applied to Khan and
bombed the interview):

When they say you can use whatever language you want for the coding interview,
that means use Python or JavaScript. It doesn't matter if you wrote Learn You
a Haskell, hack Erlang into the wee hours of the morning, or taught a class on
Clojure. You won't win any points to use things like infinite lists for
Fibonacci numbers or just say that a memoize function exists already as part
of the core language. Although I can't say for certain, I had the distinct
feeling that my interviewer thought I was just making stuff up when I started
talking about the aforementioned topics and how they worked in Clojure.
Functional languages are so far removed from what most developers do everyday
that it probably just looks like nonsense if they haven't seen it previously.

Stick to Javascript or Python. When you get your interviewer's name, go to the
khan github page and look at the code that person has written.[0] Do they
write really good code in a certain language? Are they contributing to open
source projects only in that language? Pick that one. Learn it inside and out.
They will be on their home turf and feel more comfortable. If you can teach
them something new and exciting about the language, then you will probably
stand a much better shot of "winning" the interview.

Good luck!

[0]<https://github.com/Khan>

------
brandonb
Sift Science is hiring summer interns in San Francisco!

We're a small team of hackers who believe in the power of data. Our initial
product is an API to battle credit card fraud, which causes $2.4B/year in
damages, 70% of it driven by organized crime, and has literally killed
companies before. We're building large-scale classification techniques paired
with elegant visualization tools to help our customers take a stand.

The team is a mix of ex-Google and ex-Zillow veterans who previously worked on
speech recognition, sentiment analysis, ad targeting, IP geolocation,
payments, and more.

We'd really love people with expertise in or passion for machine learning,
natural language processing, map reduce, data mining, or related areas. People
at all degree levels (PhD, MS, BS) are welcome. For those who haven't done
A.I. or machine learning coursework/research, note that it's really helpful to
have a strong background in math, e.g., linear algebra, probability, and
calculus.

If this sounds fun, shoot a resume over to jobs@siftscience.com! Thanks.

------
fab1an
Berlin - PAID full-time BizDev internships

EyeQuant (<http://eyequant.com>) - we're a neuroscience meets marketing
startup out of CalTech and the University of Osnabrueck, Germany. We help
companies optimise their websites for the world's most complex search engine:
the human visual system. Our neurotechnology-SaaS EyeQuant predicts within
seconds how users will view a website, landing page or newsletter - it
delivers over 90% of an eye-tracking study's accuracy at less than 1% of the
cost and time involved. Our scientific board comprises three of the world's
most esteemed neuroscientists, including Christof Koch. Customers like Groupon
see conversion uplifts of over 50% after optimising their websites with
EyeQuant.

We're currently hiring BizDev interns in Berlin. You will learn a lot about
conversion optimisation, b2b sales and the neuroscience of vision. This is a
paid position and the salary will enable you to enjoy a lot of what Berlin has
to offer (unless you're into 50$ breakfasts at the Hilton Hotel, but then you
probably wouldn't want to move to Berlin anyway :)

Interested? Please get in touch with me via fabian at eyequant dot com

------
Atlassian
Atlassian's Summer Developer Internship is hiring software development & UX
students with a penchant to hack. Our summer 2012 paid (including salary,
travel, housing, etc.) internship starts with 4 weeks in our HQ in Sydney,
Australia, wrapping up with 6 weeks in our new San Francisco digs. The
challenge is to push a whole new product or a major product plugin through its
entire lifecycle, from concept to launch. This project will support
Atlassian's mission to create a product that will make the life of developers
better.

Details of our program are here:
<http://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/interns>

Send your cover letter, resume & links to any work/projects you've completed
here:
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/apply.jsp?org=ATLASSIAN...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/apply.jsp?org=ATLASSIAN&cws=1&rid=222)

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US).

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development.

We use Java, Scala, and some Groovy; we always write tests first and pair on
most coding tasks. Developers have Linux workstations with at least two
monitors. We have weekly lightning talks that cover finance and technical
topics. We have "real" 10% time with a day set aside for relevant projects
prioritised by developers.

Some of you may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London.
See <http://devblog.timgroup.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers> for
more about us.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

reply

~~~
adityavit
Are you looking for interns in software Engineering too.Let me know.

------
nchuhoai
Startups, please excplicitly express whether you are looking for interns or
not, that is usually our question when running across Who's hiring posts. Also
it can't hurt to know whether its a paid placement, and if so how much. As
mentioned, we are the generation with all the debt

------
jeffreycrow
I am a PhD student in human-computer interaction looking for a summer
internship in the Bay Area. I am well-versed in UX research and design but I
am also experienced with front-end web development, so I can communicate with
developers and even implement prototypes if need be.

Startups often leave UX till the later stages, or disregard it completely. The
earlier you address your UX, the easier (and cheaper!) it will be. Don't wait
till you have a completely finished product that no one likes using!

Any interested companies can email me at jeff@jeffreycrow.com, I love talking
about what I do.

------
JoachimSchipper
There is already a monthly "who is hiring" thread including interns, the last
one was at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537881>.

------
neiljohnson
London - Software Developer - Paid

OpenMarket makes it really easy for enterprises to add a mobile element to
their business. This means SMS, MMS, mobile payments and voice+video
telephony.

This link is for a full time role, but it gives a flavour of our internships.

<http://www.openmarket.com/europe/careers/roles/softdev>

Interested? neil dot johnson at openmarket dot com

------
mikelaming
Enternships is looking for developer interns in London:
[http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships/5323-enternships-s...](http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships/5323-enternships-
seeking-talented-developer-enternships-hq)

Shameless plug: You can find a lot of great internships with startups here
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

------
mtr
OctaneNation, a Start-Up Chile graduate, is looking to change they way
automotive enthusiasts interact. Positions are available for passionate
enthusiasts who also think that forums are broken. The market of parts to
customize cars is $30B in the US alone...

Send an email with your background and interests and we can discuss in more
details how you can fit in. Opportunities exist for biz dev, design, and
development.

------
benradler
Boombotix is hiring interns in San Francisco.

We make wireless & portable speakers designed for life in motion.

We're looking for motivated, confident SEO, web dev (rails), marketing/PR, and
iOS/Android dev interns. Flexible schedules, awesome grassroots startup based
in the Mission District.

Contact ben@boombotix.com for more info.

------
arram
ZeroCater is hiring in San Francisco

<http://www.ZeroCater.com/jobs>

We don't explicitly list that we're looking for developers at the moment, but
we're always happy to talk with strong candidates.

------
afif00
San Francisco startups, would you hire an intern right now, in spring who is
not very experienced but very cheap/free, motivated and willing to put in alot
of work and to learn too?? if yes please do email me at
afifantabli[at]gmail.com

------
veritas9
Rapleaf is hiring interns for the summer. To apply, see if you can solve the
coding challenge here: <http://www.codeeval.com/public_sc/41/>

------
mantalk
Tivli's hiring. We're based at the Harvard Innovation Lab, and we're building
and rapidly iterating upon TV, the most popular platform in the world.

PM me for more, or check out hack.tivli.com.

~~~
murali89
are you looking for full-time as well ?

~~~
mantalk
We are.

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Elements, Palo Alto, is looking for a Product Intern.
<http://euclidelements.com/jobs>

------
cm
RJMetrics is hiring software development interns in Philly

<http://www.rjmetrics.com/jobs>

------
webjunkie
If you want to code Python in Berlin, Germany, have a look at
<http://www.freshmilk.de>

------
szcuk
How difficult would it be for a guy from Hong Kong to intern at a US/UK based
startup(in terms of the visa application process)?

~~~
dawson
We're opening an office in Beijing, if interested, email me.

------
switz
I agree 100%. I have noticed it's very hard to find eligible startups. To any
startups in the NYC/Philadelphia area that are looking for interns, feel free
to email me at hi [at] saewitz.com.

------
Radzell
Hi am a Android developer of 4 years and I have been doing consulting for 6
years. My portfolio is on appmunki.com if anyone needs a mobile or web program
i was trying to find a way to learn about start-ups anyway.

------
eli_gottlieb
Any start-ups in the Boston-Cambridge area, OVER HERE! Reply to this post or
email me at eligottlieb@gmail.com!

------
AndreMercer
Could not agree more

------
jessepollak
Agreed, would love to see small startups posting opportunities for interns.

If you're in NYC, don't hesitate to email me at jpollak92 [at] gmail

See <http://likesecret.com> for my latest project.

